# "Bodacious" report.



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

To follow. Hopefully Hal or one of the others will post. Jeremy took some pics. Several fish lost thier poor lives. Too tired to type. Plus I tried my best to cut part of my thumb off.....


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Look forward to the pics. You guys SLAYED them. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

We loaded up Wednesday and left around 8pm. It took 10 solid hours for the 6 of us to row out to the Dumping Grounds because we couldn't afford fuel due to the economic collapse as described by Genesis. After a couple cups of coffee and some low petroleum sausage biscuits, we put out the spread in clean green/blue water. The seas were dead calm and we moved back and forth along a couple of lines that were, in some places, foamy and formed and full of bait.



Early in the day, most bites came on light colored pinks and blues and we caught several wahoo and a half dozen or so dolphin. Late in the day, we got 1 good dolphin on a black and orange sex toy that Moldcraft copied from a Bart Braziliano. The fish ate the short corner and screamed off some drag after figuring out it had just eaten a vibrating rubber device covered in fish lube.



We set up at dark and grilled burgers, smoked cigars and enjoyed 1 cold beer each. At dark there were tuna busting all around that wouldn't eat and a scattered line in cobalt water. Overnight, there was 1 sword minnow hooked and a big shark broken off. We drifted from the SE corner of the dumping grounds to less than 10 miles south of the nipple over 9 hours and woke up in great water just seconds from a nice made up line. The water on day two was greasy calm for most of the day and we fished the line south almost all day. The results were identical and we caught a few wahoo and another bunch of dolphin. The biggest ones came on spinning gear and cut chunks of squid and the water was so calm you could see them finning the surface from more than a hundred yards away. By 5pm it had gotten a little bumpy and we watched a waterspout dance a few miles NE of us so we decided it was time to go. We'd nearly run out of ice and the gauge on the freshwater meter showed E so we knew we wouldn't have enough water for another day's ice production so we stowed all the gear in anticipation of a long paddle home. I guess some sheik from the middle east came down on his flying carpet and donated some fuel so Creech ran her up to 26kts for the 2.5 hour ride home.



Upon return, we started cleaning and organizing the mayhem and Dave and Marlena stopped by to say hi! Wade chopped off another finger and spewed blood all over south Palafox and the rest of us put the boat back in shape and unloaded 20 something fish and shared the last 3.5 beers. This morning I'm working on an inventory of how many dozen skirts need replacing and preparing to head to J&M in preparation for next weeks adventure.



We caught no blue marlin and only saw one suspected bill, but with water the way its been and the loop current down near Venezuela, it was hit and miss anyway. Good times.


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting and sharing. You gonna drag the "finger" Wade is missing on your shotgun next week? He always donates to the cause.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good report, looking for the pictures, I gorget what they look like.

Thanks,


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job guys. I'm dying to get out there again.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report.. you cant beat a nice burger and beer on the water..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just for the record...I didn't cut my thumb off. I did fillet the fingerprint off though.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

join the club fester. hey come to live bait. i'll make sure to have the crown ready and to charge you like triple what i charge everyone else.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I appreciate that Woody. Think I am gonna stay here tonight. Thinking...put fish up, eat a bite, then frozen drinks. (It's hot out)


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

lets just say I have a lot of soft scrubbin to do!! Fish blood and wades blood!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

prayers for all the 












that sacrificed themselves that you may eat....and drink 1 :mmmbeer



Wade, you going to start a career in B&E with no fingerprints?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

let me nurse this hangover and i will call you in a couple hours wade. i am over in mobile taking a final today.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Hal or Wade, post some pics of the wahoo so Feeding Frenzy can know what one looks like!

Great report fellas!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice cow










Bull coming to the boat with a MOLDCRAFT hangin' out it's mouth










Another Phin'










Found a good line or two










Water spout..










Jeremys kids showing our catch










Me and Hal with his dolphin caught on a Moldcraft...

All in all....what more could ask for, good friends, good weather, and good fish.....

Life is DAMN good!!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *VS200B (6/14/2008)*hey Hal or Wade, post some pics of the wahoo so Feeding Frenzy can know what one looks like!
> 
> Great report fellas!


Done


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Could you describe EXACTLY how you backed that big boat down on that hoo... must have been quite a display of boat handling! haha.. nice fish guys.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *401 Cay (6/15/2008)*Could you describe EXACTLY how you backed that big boat down on that hoo... must have been quite a display of boat handling! haha.. nice fish guys.




I'd be happy to. 



First we ran next to a log or weed line. Then, one of the lures got eaten and then, the tag line snapped. About 5 seconds of drag screaming off an 80 wide filled the space while we cleared the teasers or whatever lines might have been in the way. Being sporting souls, we usually left the boat in idle while cranking the fish to the boat. I'm not sure we even used a gaff on any of the hooters. On the bigger dolphin, it did manage to make a couple nice runs and jumps before creech massacred the memory of 1/16 gallon of baby Pterodactyl when he used the motors to rotate the boat. We had to clear all the lines except the shotgun for that one. Of course, I managed to keep the proper line angle and tension on the fish and Wade didn't bleed on anything during the fight.



Excellent skills displayed by all.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

You forgot to mention my exellent wiring skills.... wheres the love??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

HA!... now that was funny!...

Hal i think that is the first picture i've ever seen of you...

great report guys!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

prob b/c he spends alot of his time on the sofa.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

ahahah Hal was pretty good this trip suprisingly.....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome post and great pics. Maybe some day.BTW, Woody's thumb looks like crap. That had to suck a lot Wade.:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

if wade and i got in a "thumb war," i think he might actually win. and not because he is smarter than me.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn fellas, that's how it's done!! Wade, I'll offer you the same deal I offered Woody...amputate for half price!! Couple shots of crown, you won't even know it's gone! Glad yall had a good trip. I think we're going to head out that way this weekend. Talk to you soon!

Bob


----------

